# Alternatives to G10



## MOK (Jul 17, 2017)

G10 (CWC) are my current fav watch.

Any other suggestions for similar style watches. NEC excluded and Pulsar.

I guess the other thing to look for are field or aviator watches?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

MOK said:


> G10 (CWC) are my current fav watch.
> 
> Any other suggestions for similar style watches. NEC excluded and Pulsar.
> 
> I guess the other thing to look for are field or aviator watches?


 Quartz or mechanical ?

Hand wound O & W.


----------



## MOK (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh yeah forgot preferring quartz for accuracy and digital.

Although that is really nice.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Quartz or mechanical ?
> 
> Hand wound O & W.


 Yeah, please sell that to me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cornelius said:


> Yeah, please sell that to me.


 I'll stick that request in my memory bank. There's an A120 on the SC just now, same movement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, thats a nice 2801 on the SC - seems a fair price too .... lots of love around for O&W...


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, but "wrong" case/dial/hands.  Just drop a PM if you wanna sell.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Marathon have a similar military spec watch that they sell to a number of armies around the world I think the Israeli army have used them at some point. Negatives being there are a few reviews on WUS regarding the crystal being poorly positioned and it being quite frankly a bit of a dogs breakfast of a watch. Short answer to your question, if you don't like the Pulsar then there probably isn't much of an alternative. There is a very good reason the G10 is such a popular watch.


----------



## customizedial (Aug 5, 2017)

I like their military style too. Super Luminova illumination is amazing. But I dont like the quartz


----------



## MOK (Jul 17, 2017)

I'll have a look at Marathon cheers.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have just bought an ALBA ( Seiko ) field watch. Full titanium case, 200m wr, 18mm lug width. A cracking little watch.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

If CWC G10 is your fav watch, why don`t you just buy it?

I bought mine from here last year and it`s amazing.

Good luck with your purchase.

Dimi


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The G10 'fat boy' is the one I'd go for


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

MOK said:


> G10 (CWC) are my current fav watch.
> 
> Any other suggestions for similar style watches.


 There is a gorgeous and mint condition Bulova Military UHF up for grabs in our very own sales corner if you're interested..... 

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/classifieds/item/1233-bulova-military-uhf-for-sale-%C2%A37500-posted/&do=embed

:laughing2dw:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Davey P said:


> There is a gorgeous and mint condition Bulova Military UHF up for grabs in our very own sales corner if you're interested.....
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/classifieds/item/1233-bulova-military-uhf-for-sale-%C2%A37500-posted/&do=embed
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 Good option


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mitadoc said:


> Good option


 Cheers mate. And better looking than a CWC G10 by a country mile (IMHO, of course :tongue: )

:rltrlt:


----------



## MOK (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure what about a swap maybe.


----------

